# Hot Stove



## Paulie (Nov 5, 2009)

Baseball is never over!

Free agents this offseason:



> Catchers
> 
> Eliezer Alfonzo (31)
> Brad Ausmus (41)
> ...



For us, besides our pitching needs, I think we opt out on Feliz and look to pick up Figgins.

I'll have to go over the books to figure out what we can do with our pitching situation.  I'm not quite sure what our whole contract situation is yet.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 5, 2009)

You gotta love some of those names on the starting pitching list, though!


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

I want to see the following headline come Xmas in the New York Post.

"HAPPY HOLLIDAYS!"

YANKEES ACQUIRE ROY AND MATT HOLLIDAY



lol


----------



## Paulie (Nov 5, 2009)

This FA list is CRAZY!

I remember last year it was kind of slim pickin's but there's some super quality names available this year.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Can I change the thread title to "Hot Stove?"


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

please do Article...I was about to say make this the official Hot Stove thread


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 5, 2009)

Webb could command some heavy bucks, but this guy is primed to be the richest out of that group:

John Lackey (31) - Type A


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

Holliday and Lackey will bring in the big bucks this year...I really want Holliday in my outifeld


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't think lackey wants to play in NY


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Webb could command some heavy bucks, but this guy is primed to be the richest out of that group:
> 
> John Lackey (31) - Type A



Arizona would be retarded not to pick up Webb's option if for nothing more than to trade him.

I hate John Lackey .. I hope he goes to NY so I can hate him more.


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 5, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Webb could command some heavy bucks, but this guy is primed to be the richest out of that group:
> ...


I hope you get your wish.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 5, 2009)

I bet Carl Crawford can be had in trade ....


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 5, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> I don't think lackey wants to play in NY



When he sees offers of 10 mil compared to the 15 Ny will offer, he will suddenly come to love the big apple.


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 5, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> I bet Carl Crawford can be had in trade ....



The cheapo Rays already said they won't pick up the club option, he will be unrestricted.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 5, 2009)

A, go ahead and change the title if you want.  I don't think as many people will "get it" though.

Only the true baseball fans.


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 5, 2009)

Paulie said:


> A, go ahead and change the title if you want.  I don't think as many people will "get it" though.
> 
> Only the true baseball fans.


Who else matters?


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Carl Crawford can be had in trade ....
> ...



In that case he should be getting a fat payday too.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 5, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > A, go ahead and change the title if you want.  I don't think as many people will "get it" though.
> ...



Upon thinking, no one.  You don't really have much to say here if you don't understand contract situations.

Even I'm under-informed this year.  I have to get some free time and run some numbers.

I think Victorino is trade bait and we look at Ankiel.


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 5, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Attitude and eratic play could hurt, but he was super last year.

I wouldn't mind seeing him in a Yankees uni next season.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

I would love to see Crawford in a Yankee uniform.  If the Yankees can somehow pull off Holiday and Crawford to fill out their outfield...they would be a force to be reckoned with for the next 7 years lol


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 5, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


We should do an over/under on how long it will be before a dopey Mets player proclaims they are better then Philly.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 5, 2009)

Greedy bastard 

I can see you getting Crawford and putting Damon back in C where he belongs.

But why would you want to replace Swisher????  

You'll be needing a DH, too.  Matsui's probably gone.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

The mets have a good lineup when all healthy...but they remind me of the Phillies...they need more pitching


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 5, 2009)

If the Yankees get Crawford, Holliday, and Lackey the rest of the league might as well not show up for spring training.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

I really don't think the Yanks will get Lackey...I definately think they will go after Holliday.

The Yanks will still try to work on Joba or Hughes to be a starting pitcher....I see them signing Andy for another year and having Gaudin as their 5th.

Crawford would be interesting...don't know if it would happen, but I'd love to see him leading off for the Yankees


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 5, 2009)

I believe the 'Joba as a starter' experiment is dead.

I doubt he will start next year, the chances of Gaudin being in the rotation are very slim.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

I hope its dead...I would much rather see them rework hughes inthe starter department because he has the arm strength unlike Joba. 

Joba needs to be the set up amn and work with Rivera closely over the next few years and take over the closer role for the Yankees in my eyes...his stuff was becoming electric again...94-96 mph gas


----------



## Paulie (Nov 5, 2009)

The Mets need WAY more pitching than us. 

They don't have ANYTHING after Santana.  I kind of like Perez, he has good stuff... but he's one of those jekyll/hyde type pitchers.  You never who's showing up.

We need a #3 starter, replace Feliz at 3rd with Figgins to lead off and move Rollins farther down the lineup where he BELONGS, and a couple relievers.  I still have faith in Lidge, it's not like he's 90.  We're probably losing Scott Eyre who was just GREAT in his short time here.

Romero will be back healthy, so we'll need to add a good lefty in the pen to replace Eyre and our bullpen is really no different than the dominant one it was in '08.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Paulie said:


> The Mets need WAY more pitching than us.
> 
> They don't have ANYTHING after Santana.  I kind of like Perez, he has good stuff... but he's one of those jekyll/hyde type pitchers.  You never who's showing up.
> 
> ...



Is Happ going to be in the rotation next year?


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> I hope its dead...I would much rather see them rework hughes inthe starter department because he has the arm strength unlike Joba.
> 
> Joba needs to be the set up amn and work with Rivera closely over the next few years and take over the closer role for the Yankees in my eyes...his stuff was becoming electric again...94-96 mph gas



You're right.  Joba is a one inning intense fireballer.  He should be a fixture in the Yankee bullpen for years to come.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

Listen, Lidge is good

You just can't compare him to Mariano.  You can't compare any closer to MO.

Every closer this post season either blew a save or game except for MO, and Mo came pitched more then all of them and in bigger pressure situations.

Thats why he is a cyborg.

The way you look at Perez you can also look at Hamels right?  At this point you don't know who you are going to get...I myself would rather have Hamels because I do think he will turn it around.


But the Mets and Phillies both need to concentrate on pitching.  They both have the sticks if everyone stays healthy.   I would love to see the Mets healthy and see the Phils and them battle it out...that way I can laugh at the Met fans rooting for the Phillies this workd series when they lose


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope its dead...I would much rather see them rework hughes inthe starter department because he has the arm strength unlike Joba.
> ...




yup, I agree.  God forbid Mo shows him how to throw the cutter


----------



## Paulie (Nov 5, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > The Mets need WAY more pitching than us.
> ...



After this season's performance, he's GOTTA be.

And Andrew, I certainly don't compare Lidge to Mo.  I don't even compare Trevor Hoffman, or Dennis Eckersley to Mo.

Mo is the best there ever was, and probably ever will be, in the closer role.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Hamels, Lee, and Happ ... not a bad 1, 2, 3 at all ...


----------



## Paulie (Nov 5, 2009)

And @ Andrew, Perez has ALWAYS been jekyll/hyde.

Hamels had a bad year.  Maybe it was the money.  Maybe it was the pregnant wife with their first.  Who knows.

There remains questions in my mind though, about whether he's completely committed to baseball.  He just reminds me of Zito.

Zito probably thinks a bad day surfing beats a good day pitching.  I think Hamels has other things on his mind too.  

Something seems fake about him, but there's no denying he's got ace potential.  He needs to master a 3rd pitch though.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 5, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Exactly.  Lee and Hamels at their best is not too far off from Lincecum and Cain at their best.

Hey Yank fans, how about you guys ease up a bit and let ol TruthSpeaker here have Holliday so maybe the Giants can contend, huh?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

lol..Holliday will be a Yankee...you heard it here!

Matt Holliday Interested In Yankees: MLB Rumors - MLBTradeRumors.com

"I think a little bit as a human being you can't help but to think that if the Yankees are interested I would definitely consider it.  I wouldn't be looking around if I were under contract for the four years, but I think I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't be interested, especially with the Yankees being such a storied franchise.  So yeah, you take a look around; you never know what's going to happen. This is a beautiful place."

WEDNESDAY: Not a big surprise, but Newsday's Ken Davidoff learned that Matt Holliday is willing to play in New York.  The Mets or Yankees could consider the Scott Boras client, who is a free agent after the season.  For what it's worth, Holliday's father Tom told Tyler Kepner of the New York Times in November that he'd like to see Holliday traded to the Yankees, or at least an East Coast team. 


I just went from 6 to midnight


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

and Paulie I agree...

Hamels will be a star just give him time..the guy is 25 and just had a baby...who knows what was on hid mind.

I laugh at people who say trade him...I'll gladly take him lol.

Also, to the rest of the non yankee fans

Did you guys die a little inside when Mariano said he might play for another 5 years  lol


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

LET IT BEGIN!!!!!

Red Sox Acquire Jeremy Hermida: MLB Rumors - MLBTradeRumors.com

Hermida, 25, has hit .265/.344/.425 in almost 2,000 career plate appearances, which is not what many had in mind for the guy Baseball America once ranked as the fourth best prospect in baseball. He earned $2.25MM in 2009, and still has two more years of arbitration eligibility ahead of him.

The 25-year-old Jones got his first taste of the big leagues in 2009, when he put up a 9.24 ERA in 12.2 innings. He spent most of the year in Triple-A, where he held lefties to a .206 AVG against. Alvarez, 20, spent 2009 in Class-A ball, where he put up a 2.26 ERA in 26 games (12 start).


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> and Paulie I agree...
> 
> Hamels will be a star just give him time..the guy is 25 and just had a baby...who knows what was on hid mind.
> 
> ...



That doesn't bother me ... the Red Sox can get to Mo.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> LET IT BEGIN!!!!!
> 
> Red Sox Acquire Jeremy Hermida: MLB Rumors - MLBTradeRumors.com
> 
> ...



Meet the new Rocco Baldelli ...


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > and Paulie I agree...
> ...



eh..i'd like to see the numbers over the past few years...I'm sure we can all remember the games Mo blew but won't remember how many times Mo shut the door on the sox


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > LET IT BEGIN!!!!!
> ...



lol...I hope they made that move because they don't expect to keep Bay


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew2382 said:
> ...



His ERA is a CH under 4 and he's 12/14 in save opportunities against Boston since 2006.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

Mo stats vs the Red Sox

Games- 95
HR-      7
K's-      102
BA-     .241
OBP-   .305
OPS-   .640
ERA-    2.91
WHIP-  1.058

Mo has the largest ERA with Anaheim at 3.56 then Baltimore at 3.20


----------



## Paulie (Nov 5, 2009)

_Baltimore_, huh?

Weird.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

Angels resign Bobby Abreu 

2 years 

19 mill


----------



## Paulie (Nov 5, 2009)

Guess it's time to change the avie


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Mo stats vs the Red Sox
> 
> Games- 95
> HR-      7
> ...



When you take the full body of work his numbers are great.  When you look at his recent numbers against the Sox he's been hittable.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

bleh football is just something to occupy the mind till spring training


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Angels resign Bobby Abreu
> 
> 2 years
> 
> 19 mill



He earned it and then some.  How many teams are kicking themselves for not signing him to last year?  Anaheim got him for 5 fuggin' million ...


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > Mo stats vs the Red Sox
> ...




Just looking at era's because I didn't want to do so  much research over this.

2009- 2.84
2008- 1.23
2007-  7era (also his worst year pitching with a 3.6 era and only 30 saves)
2006- 1.86
2005- 1.86


The red sox have definately done better with Mo then most teams...but my point is he has shut the door a lot more then you have beat him...it's just the blown saves that we remember


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > Angels resign Bobby Abreu
> ...



yeha 5 mill was a bargain...  He apparently is a good fit there


----------



## Paulie (Nov 5, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > Angels resign Bobby Abreu
> ...



On his own, he's a good player.

I don't know much about him since he left Philly, but he was a cancer in our clubhouse.  There was a time when he'd put the leather to good use, '05 gold glove, but all I ever remember about him was doing everything he could to avoid having to give up the body to make a catch.  Very lackadaisical in the outfield.  I remember a game when he alligator armed on a foul territory catch, so to speak, running towards the wall.

Maybe he just never fit in a TEAM aspect.  IDK.

Soon as he left, we almost immediately began to make a real run at the division.  '06, when we missed the WC by _THAT MUCH_.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 6, 2009)

My Phils recap:

Opt out on Pedro Feliz, pick up Chone Figgins to replace.  Might even save us some money!

Trade Victorino while he's got the value he has, maybe we can get something good for the bullpen.  He's a gold glove center fielder who hits .300 and steals 30 bases.  He's PERFECT trade bait, and we pick up Ankiel as a FA to replace him.  

Little bit lower batting avg, but otherwise similar numbers.  And just as good a glove, if not better.  Obviously we lose Vic's stolen bases there, but Figgins replaces Vic's speed and also moves Rollins out of the lead-off position where he doesn't belong to begin with.

Brandon Webb is a FA.  Does Arizona pick up the option???  HMMMMMMMMM.

In a perfect world, this all works out and we make every move.  Barring an unhealthy roster through the season, we reach the WS again and possibly could beat NY this time.  

What's up with Lee, Webb, Hamels???


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 6, 2009)

The Diamondbacks exercised their $8.5MM club option on pitcher Brandon Webb, according to MLB.com's Steve Gilbert (via Twitter).  The Arizona Republic's Nick Piecoro has comments from Webb and D'Backs GM Josh Byrnes.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 6, 2009)

Also Philies will not pursue Myers


----------



## Paulie (Nov 6, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> The Diamondbacks exercised their $8.5MM club option on pitcher Brandon Webb, according to MLB.com's Steve Gilbert (via Twitter).  The Arizona Republic's Nick Piecoro has comments from Webb and D'Backs GM Josh Byrnes.



Fuck.

Ok, Rich Harden, John Lackey.  Maybe Sheets, he could be picked up for cheap considering the injury, but he's supposed to be ready for Spring.

I like Erik Bedard too.  He's not a bad #3 to fill out our current rotation.

Happ #4, Blanton #5.

The question is, does a big namer want to sign a contract to pitch in our "bandbox"?  Maybe so if they see us using our revenue correctly, a la NY.


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 6, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > Angels resign Bobby Abreu
> ...


I know one team that was happy to be rid of him...


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 6, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew2382 said:
> ...


It was the same in NY, he was poisoning Cano & Melky, and feared going near the walls.

NY couldn't wait to be rid of that jerk.

He will wear out his welcome in California sooner or later.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 6, 2009)

Rumor has it that the Sox might shop Josh Beckett depending on how contract extension negotiations go.


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 6, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Rumor has it that the Sox might shop Josh Beckett depending on how contract extension negotiations go.



How do you feel about that?

To me its a disaster for Boston.

The talk here is either Damon or Matsui is going, probaly godzilla.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 6, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Rumor has it that the Sox might shop Josh Beckett depending on how contract extension negotiations go.
> ...



Who DH's?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 6, 2009)

Beckett is going to want CC money I think and I see the Red Sox offering him 16-18 mill a year.

Aren't AJ and Beckett really good friends?  Imagine that possibility if the beckett turns down the red sox offer. lol

never gonna happen most likely


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 6, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I have a feeling Yankees will wind up signing Holliday...they can then move maybe swisher to the DH spot or Damon who has the weakest arm.

As much as I love Matsui and he defines class and pride...he is old and knees are shot and can't play the field.  He is going to want a lot of money.  Unless he is willing to do a 1 or 2 year deal at like 6-7 mill a pop I would let him go


----------



## Paulie (Nov 11, 2009)

Phils decline option on Feliz.

Figgins????


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 4, 2009)

Phillies sign Palacno to a three year deal and the Red Sox sign Scutaro to a 2 year deal.

I will not be purchasing a Scutaro jersey.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 4, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Phillies sign Palacno to a three year deal and the Red Sox sign Scutaro to a 2 year deal.
> 
> I will not be purchasing a Scutaro jersey.



  I knew it wouldn't be long until the OLD Phillies front office showed its face!  

Is Ed Wade back up in the front office and they never told us?

WTF, _Polanco_??

I suppose it's fitting.  The Sixers brought back Iverson, and the Phils are bringing back Polanco.  Hey, maybe Mike Schmidt wants to get in on this too!

We could bring back Juan Samuel!


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 4, 2009)

So he will play out of postion, or they will move utley.

Neither a good idea.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 4, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> So he will play out of postion, or they will move utley.
> 
> Neither a good idea.



Oh, he's definitely playing 3rd.  They wouldn't move Utley to 3rd.

Polanco has played a little 3rd base, but it's not his natural position.

We're overpaying him too, which is the worst part of this deal.  I would have rather had Beltre or Figgins.

But, of course we're apparently going to be cheap about it and get the worst alternative there was.  I would have even rather had Pedro back and signed him for less than the option would have been.  That was a possibility.

The only good part about this is Polanco makes contact, and that's something that was lacking from Pedro.  Now we get a .300 hitter who won't strike out or hit into DP's.

But if his glove ends up a liability at 3rd, he very well could give up the extra offense that he might provide and it would be a zero sum transaction in the end production wise, with more money spent.

I don't like this at all, but I'll be the first to praise it if it goes well


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 4, 2009)

mariners on the verge of signing chone figgins it seems


----------



## Paulie (Dec 4, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> mariners on the verge of signing chone figgins it seems



Yeah, 4 for 36 mil.

We signed Polanco 3 for 18 mil.  And Polanco is closer to being beyond his prime than Figgins, too.  So we get one less year on a guy who's best days may very well already be behind him, and only save 3 mil per year as opposed to Figgins.

This is what I consider to be petty ass CHEAPSKATERY.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 8, 2009)

This would be a pretty huge deal if it goes down:



> Sources: Yanks have discussed big trade  10:46 p.m.
> This would be a blockbuster.
> 
> The Yankees, Diamondbacks and Tigers have discussed a three-way trade that would send Tigers center fielder Curtis Granderson to New York and right-hander Edwin Jackson to Arizona, major-league sources say.
> ...



LIVE: Follow the winter meetings in Indy - MLB News - FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 8, 2009)

NY won't trade Jackson.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 8, 2009)

I was wrong, they made the trade.

NY got Granderson.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 10, 2009)

This better be to make room for Adrian Gonzalez and not Adrian Beltre ...



> INDIANAPOLIS - If this is, indeed, the end of the road for Mike Lowell in Boston, remember him as one of the classiest individuals to ever don a Red Sox uniform.
> 
> If Lowell is dealt for 25-year-old Rangers catcher Max Ramirez, as reported late last night by Fox Sports, the Sox likely would have to eat a good part of Lowells $12 million salary, which likely would require approval from the Commissioners Office, since Boston would be picking up more than $1 million of the salary. The Rangers also are going to be studying Lowells medical records, which may not be pretty.



Boston Red Sox - Lowell going, going, gone? - The Boston Globe


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 10, 2009)

More likely its to move Yuk to third to open first for martinez.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 11, 2009)

Rangers traded Millwood to Baltimore.

Didn't expect that one.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 11, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> This better be to make room for Adrian Gonzalez and not Adrian Beltre ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who would you rather have, Polanco or Beltre?


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 14, 2009)

John fucking Lackey?  

Really?!


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > This better be to make room for Adrian Gonzalez and not Adrian Beltre ...
> ...



Neither, bro.  I'd rather have a Garret Atkins for a one year deal possibly with an option and wait til next year to make a splash on a corner infielder.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 14, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Yeah my buddies and I were thinking Atkins too.  I think CO needs a closer and we were hoping maybe we could move Lidge and get Atkins and maybe somehow possibly work a 3 way and get Heath Bell.

Atkins hasn't been the same since Holliday left, but he would have fit GREAT in our lineup.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 14, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I agree that he'd slide nicely into your line up.  There would be no pressure on him at all.  The Palanco signing left me scratching my head ...

Buuuuut then again so does this Lackey signing.  Too many years and too much money for a 31 year old guy coming off surgery, IMO.  Plus, he's a douche and I don't like the guy. 

He's our AJ Burnett.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 14, 2009)

The Polanco signing was nothing other than these two things:  1. He's been here before so it's theoretically a 'safe' signing because we know what we're getting...  And 2. He was the cheapest of the potentials that were available, which is vintage Phillies all the way.

We're moving a guy to an unnatural position, 3rd friggin base of all positions, to save a couple mil a year.

The only good thing about it is Polanco makes contact and gets on base.  He's not that K/DP liability that Pedro was in the bottom of the lineup.  But if his glove ends up being a liability there, he may very well give away in the field as much as he gets at the plate.

I said before though, I'll be the first to praise the deal if it works out well


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 14, 2009)

Interesting ...



> A three-way deal that would send Roy Halladay to Philadelphia and Cliff Lee to Seattle is "close" but "not done," according to two sources familiar with the negotiations.
> 
> As part of the deal, Halladay would agree to a three-year extension through 2013, with a vesting option that could lengthen the deal by another year or two, one source said. The extension is expected to guarantee Halladay in the neighborhood of $60 million, plus the $15.75 million he would make in 2010, the final year of his current contract.



Sources: Roy Halladay to Philadelphia Phillies, Cliff Lee to Seattle Mariners deal close - ESPN


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 14, 2009)

i don't like the deal if I'm a phillies fan.

It's a swap and to be honest I think I like Lee more.

The guy was dominant in the playoffs and he is young and has 90 pitches.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 14, 2009)

I hear ya, Andrew.  But if they only have to extend Halladay for 3 years then it's not so bad.    

Lee wants to get paid:



> While the Phillies have done next to no actual negotiating with Lee, they heard enough rumblings that Lee wanted a CC Sabathia-type contract that they believed it would take a five-year or six-year deal to keep the 31-year-old left-hander. And the Phillies have an organizational philosophy that precludes deals longer than three years for starting pitchers.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 14, 2009)

good..hopefully the Yankees sign him 

Mariners have a lethal 1-2 combo now


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 14, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> good..hopefully the Yankees sign him
> 
> Mariners have a lethal 1-2 combo now



They could be on their way to winning the west.  The Angels have a lot of holes to plug up and they've been conspicuously inactive this offseason.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 14, 2009)

i agree...Angels seem pretty shitty atm.  They have no respectable #1.

Lackey is a nice addition to the Red Sox, and you got Cameron also which all but guarantees Bay is out of there.

I wonder where Matt Holiday is going to end up..I would still love to see the Yankees make him an offer.

I like Halladay in the NL east...we don't gotta see him anymore and if we do see him int he fall classic it will be for 2 games.  Totally fine with that.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 14, 2009)

also matsui to the angels

Will miss him..class act all the way through but too old and fragile for what we want to do.

Thanks for the MVP series but his better days are behind him I feel


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 15, 2009)

ESPN reports there was more to the halladay trade, the Phils had to give Toronto a top pitching prospect, so it wasn't just Lee for Halladay.

Red Sox over paid for lackey, a good pitcher but not a #1.

I think NY wants either Bay or Holliday for left, if damon continues to be a dick, or they might just wait a year and get Crawford.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 15, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> ESPN reports there was more to the halladay trade, the Phils had to give Toronto a top pitching prospect, so it wasn't just Lee for Halladay.
> 
> Red Sox over paid for lackey, a good pitcher but not a #1.
> 
> I think NY wants either Bay or Holliday for left, if damon continues to be a dick, or they might just wait a year and get Crawford.



Toronto is getting Kyle Drabek I know that for sure and I think they are getting a top pitching prospect from Seattle as well.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > ESPN reports there was more to the halladay trade, the Phils had to give Toronto a top pitching prospect, so it wasn't just Lee for Halladay.
> ...



Signing Lackey for 17 mil per was a panic move.

Another over priced injured pitcher is not what Boston needs.

If I were a Phils fan I'd be pissed, the best post season pitcher they ever had was kissed off for a guy who never pitched in a playoff game and is older, with similar lifetime stats.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 15, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



I could live with 17 mil a year if it were a 3 year deal ... I think you are right they panicked by paying him that kinda money ... I can only hope they did this to clear Buchholz for another move.

I don't really get the Phil's move either.  They didn't want to give up Drabek to get Halladay so they got Lee instead.  He turns out to be a huge success but what do they do?  They trade Lee along with the prospect they weren't willing to give last summer for Halladay.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> I could live with 17 mil a year if it were a 3 year deal ... I think you are right they panicked by paying him that kinda money ... I can only hope they did this to clear Buchholz for another move.
> 
> I don't really get the Phil's move either.  They didn't want to give up Drabek to get Halladay so they got Lee instead.  He turns out to be a huge success but what do they do?  They trade Lee along with the prospect they weren't willing to give last summer for Halladay.


Roy is not a hugh upgrade over Cliff, and Roy has never pitched in a playoff game.

Essentially the Phills didn't improve, but got weaker trading a top pitching prospect, and they are 60 million pooer now, as that was the extention they said Roy agreed to for 3 years.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 15, 2009)

The Halladay trade is a bad deal for the Phils...I simply don't like it.

Lackey is the Red Sox Burnett

Burnett isn't a #1 either...Lackey wanted the same deal and he got it.

I like Burnett more then Lackey because I think he has better stuff when he is on but unfortunately you never know when that will be.

I'd like to see the Yankees make a 8-9 mill dollar offer with 4 mill in incentives to Sheets

I think it is worth the shot  to see how he does.

I wonder where Bay and Holliday go now.

I'd still love to see the Yanks try and sign Matt Holiday and then try to make a trade for crawford with a deal sending melky or something.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > ESPN reports there was more to the halladay trade, the Phils had to give Toronto a top pitching prospect, so it wasn't just Lee for Halladay.
> ...



Yeah It's Drabek,  He was the one who was previously untouchable, but we weren't sure we'd be able to sign Lee after 2010 anyway.

I think this is a good move.  Prospects are just prospects, and if you can get someone who is already proven to be an ace, I think you have to go for it.

I don't think we lose Dominic Brown this time, who was part of the price tag during the trade deadline, which is good.

I have to let this thing sink in a little more, but I think this will end up being a good move.

This definitely puts more pressure on Hamels to step it up now though, considering he's going to be our ace lefty again.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 15, 2009)

The Phils are supposedly getting prospects from Seattle, I have to roll right now for work, but I'll check on these details later.  I don't know the names.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 15, 2009)

From the Phils website:

Potential Halladay-Lee deal appears near | phillies.com: News



> CSNPhilly.com first reported that the Phillies would send Drabek, outfielder Michael Taylor and catcher Travis d'Arnaud to the Blue Jays. Sources echoed that package for Halladay. Sources also told MLB.com that only the Phillies would receive Seattle's prospects in the Lee deal. None would be shipped to Toronto.
> 
> One of Seattle's prospects is expected to be right-hander Phillippe Aumont. Seattle is expected to send at least one other prospect to the Phillies.



So we're not losing Dominic Brown, who was previously part of the price during last season.  Taylor is good but I can stand to lose him.  Brown is just a beast and will most likely be our replacement for Ibanez.

I don't care if we lose Drabek as long as we get someone who's a real ace.  We once thought Carlos Carrasco was going to be a stud and he ended up not living up to the hype.  That remains to be seen I guess in Cleveland.

Also, we're getting 2 of Seattle's top pitching prospects, including Aumont who's a 1st rounder with ace potential.  

The more I analyze and scrutinize this deal, the more I like it.  Apparently it was either Happ or Drabek, and we chose Drabek, which is good considering how well Happ pitched for us to prove he's able to hang in the Majors.  And we straight up told Toronto the Brown was off the table, and still got the deal done.  Or I should say, SHOULD get the deal done.  It looks to be all but done at this point.

I don't care about the whole "Halladay has never pitched in the postseason" thing.  The guy is a veteran, I don't see why that would be a big deal.  If it wasn't for Hamels in '08, there's no reason to think it will be for Halladay.  Not to mention, Lee never pitched in the postseason before this season either.

The deal makes sense when you factor in not being able to keep Lee after 2010 anyway.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 15, 2009)

Still looks like a bad deal to me, but time will tell.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 15, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Still looks like a bad deal to me, but time will tell.



The only thing that I have a problem with is how many prospects we're out by the end of all of this.  We gave up 4 pretty good names to get Lee, only to shop him after a half-season rental.  If we'd have won the WS, maybe one could look at that differently and say it was worth it.

I think Aumont could potentially replace the loss of Drabek though.  Drabek was a little closer to coming up than Aumont is, but that's a minor detail.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 15, 2009)

I think some teams rely way to much on prospects and not enough on keeping good teams together.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, but losing 7 prospects in a matter of months is a bit much.

I'm not sweating it though.  I think Aumont has ace potential like Drabek does, and we didn't lose Brown or Happ.

We needed a good righty, too.  Halladay, Hamels, Happ is not a bad 1-2-3 at all as long as Hamels gets his head straightened out.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 16, 2009)

that's a mighty big if.

The good news is the Mets fans are ready to kill Miniya for not making any moves, and they are talking about only chasing the wild card for the next couple of years since the division is locked up.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, you don't earn the World Series MVP award in your first season pitching in the postseason if you're not capable of being a great pitcher.  

I admit he's definitely a primadonna, but I do think he hates to pitch bad and hates to lose.  That's what's most important to me, is hating to lose.  Everyone wants to win, but not everyone hates to lose.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 22, 2009)

Yankees made another big trade, getting Javier Vazquez and reliever Boone Logan for melky and some minor leaguers.

The door is again open to resign Damon, and NY again has 4 top starters at the front of their rotation, no more wrries about who is #4.

 In other NY news, the Mets again did nothing.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 22, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Yankees made another big trade, getting Javier Vazquez and reliever Boone Logan for melky and some minor leaguers.
> 
> The door is again open to resign Damon, and NY again has 4 top starters at the front of their rotation, no more wrries about who is #4.
> 
> In other NY news, the Mets again did nothing.



I'm making a very early prediction of a rematch next fall.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 22, 2009)

It looks like that may happen.

Yankees really stole the guy, it was another silly salary dump by Atlanta.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 22, 2009)

Vazquez was horrible with the Yankees a few years ago.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 23, 2009)

No he wasn't, he was 14-10 and a victim of one of the last of georgie's exiles, because georgie wanted Randy Johnson.

He will be a great #4 starter.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 23, 2009)

His ERA was a kiss under 5 that year in NY ... in the old Yankee stadium.

In fact, besides 2007 when his ERA was 3.74 in Chicago, Vazquez has never had an ERA below 4.6 while pitching in the American League.

But yeah, for a #4 guy he's pretty good and with that offense his 5+ ERA wont matter.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 23, 2009)

It could be worse tho ...

I have to hope John Lackey stays healthy and pitches well for the next 5 years.

Ugh.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 23, 2009)

Atlanta is looking to free up salary room for more offense.

They apparently didn't get the memo that pitching > hitting.

They have Hudson, Lowe (or vice versa), and Jurrjens, which isn't a bad 1-2-3 punch.

Hudson will be on his 2nd year off of Tommy John surgery, which is usually when the arm is at its best in recovery.  If they manage to pick up a big bat, this team scares me a bit in the NL East.

Rumor is they're eyeing Bay or Holliday.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 23, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> His ERA was a kiss under 5 that year in NY ... in the old Yankee stadium.
> 
> In fact, besides 2007 when his ERA was 3.74 in Chicago, Vazquez has never had an ERA below 4.6 while pitching in the American League.
> 
> But yeah, for a #4 guy he's pretty good and with that offense his 5+ ERA wont matter.



That's the point, they are not looking for him to be a #1 or #2, they just wanted a guy who will pitch decently every five days, and that is exactly what they got.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 23, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Atlanta is looking to free up salary room for more offense.
> 
> They apparently didn't get the memo that pitching > hitting.
> 
> ...


Atlanta is way to cheap to go for those guys.

They are far more likely to trade for a guy or sign a low level guy like derosa rather then shell out 16 million per for an OF.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 23, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta is looking to free up salary room for more offense.
> ...



Well they saved 8 mil on Vazquez, and the word is they may trade Cabrera for prospects, which clears up another 3 mil I believe.

They'd only have to come up with another 5 out of their pockets in that case.  And they have that kid Jordan Shafer who looks pretty good and may become their starting CF, so they don't NECESSARILY need Cabrera for that price.  I saw Shafer a lot this past season, he looks promising.

Then they have McClouth who can play anywhere in the OF and gives you 20/70.  With a little more pop in the lineup he could hit even better than that.  Diaz is no slouch either, he kills us ALL THE TIME.

This is just my analysis of the situation, and believe me when I tell you that I obviously hope I'm wrong.  It's bad enough that the Marlins nip at our heels these days and they don't even have a payrol worth speaking of.

At least the Mets are probably out of contention, and you never have to worry about Washington.


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 23, 2009)

You should hear the Met fans, they are pissed taht no moves have been made.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 23, 2009)

How the hell does Omar Minaya still have a job anyway?


----------



## Xenophon (Dec 24, 2009)

The best guess is because the met owner is so cheap he doesn't want to pay him if he's not working for him.

The guy blows as a GM.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 24, 2009)

Minaya might even be worse than Ed Wade, if that's possible.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 4, 2010)

Adrian fuckin' Beltre?!

God 


Fucking 


Dammit


----------



## Andrew2382 (Jan 4, 2010)

Adrian Belte....

not a fan of that at all.

Mets interested in Carlos Delgado lmao.  How the fuck does Omar have a job.  He is awful


----------



## Paulie (Jan 7, 2010)

Andrew2382 said:


> Adrian Belte....
> 
> not a fan of that at all.
> 
> Mets interested in Carlos Delgado lmao.  How the fuck does Omar have a job.  He is awful



I think I'm glad we got Polanco over Beltre.  

But I'm going to make a very strange prediction right here and now:  Beltre has a good year for the Sox in '10.

I'll be resurrecting this post whether I'm right or not.  I'll wait til about June to get a good idea, and go from there.

I don't know why I think that, other than I think he's got something left and he's due.  The other big contract was a lot of pressure.  This time around all eyes are not on him, other than the 'nation'.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > Adrian Belte....
> ...



I heard the Phillies offered Beltre 3 years 24 million before they signed Polanco.

I HOPE he has a good year here in Boston.  I want to be dead wrong about this guy but all I see is another steroids player from the Dominican falling off the cliff fast.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 7, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew2382 said:
> ...



So he turned down a guaranteed 24 mil for only 10 mil?  That's retarded if you ask me.

But look at it like this.  MLB GM's know, or at least have a real good idea, who's been on the juice.  If _YOU_ speculate that Beltre was juicing, I'm sure Theo and the Sox' front office has speculated that as well.  

10 mil is pretty big.  I would have to put trust in a usually good front office that they know what they're doing in this regard.

But that's only for someone like the Sox.  If the Phils did this, I wouldn't feel the same way.  I had JUST started trusting Pat Gillick, and then he retired.  The Phils' FO has to re-earn all my trust again at this point.

This coming season will be Ruben Amaro's first real test.

Good luck to you with Beltre.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



From what I understand him and Boras are hoping this contract works out like the Kyle Loshe deal a couple of seasons ago where he turned down a multi-year deal at short money and signed a one year deal instead, performed well and was rewarded the very next off season.

If Beltre performs he _will_ get paid and if he tanks he can always get another easy 5 million from Boston with his option.  Another thing to consider is that this isn't Beltre's first time on the market and he made a lot of money playing in Seattle.

I do see your point ... Theo and Co. had to take into consideration anything that I could possibly think of and more.  Believe me I would be a lot more upset had they signed him to the same deal Philly offered him.  I can handle the one year with an option but I'm still not a fan.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah I see what you mean about the 1 year with the option.  Also, if he has a bad year, they can decline the option and possibly even pay LESS than the 5 mil and still re-sign him if they really wanted to for whatever reason.

This is low risk, potential high reward if you ask me.  

Also I forgot, Amaro signed Ibanez, so he's earned a little trust from me at this point


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Yeah I see what you mean about the 1 year with the option.  Also, if he has a bad year, they can decline the option and possibly even pay LESS than the 5 mil and still re-sign him if they really wanted to for whatever reason.
> 
> This is low risk, potential high reward if you ask me.
> 
> Also I forgot, Amaro signed Ibanez, so he's earned a little trust from me at this point



Ibanez fit into that lineup like a glove.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 7, 2010)

Although he really didn't give us SHIT in the series.

I forgive him though.  I enjoyed that series even though we lost.  That was nothing even remotely close to the heart break that '93 was.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, '93 must've been a horror show for you.  Trust me, I KNOW how that feels.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 7, 2010)

I was 13 and I cried for a good 5 minutes.

However you felt when Boone hit that HR, was probably similar to how I felt when Carter hit his.

I'm already fully prepared to cope with the inevitable Eagles choke this year


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I was 13 and I cried for a good 5 minutes.
> 
> However you felt when Boone hit that HR, was probably similar to how I felt when Carter hit his.
> 
> I'm already fully prepared to cope with the inevitable Eagles choke this year



I broke up with my girlfriend at the time right after Boone hit the homerun.  I was watching the game intensly and she decided to come by to see me ... the second she walked into the room Boone's bat hit the ball.  I blamed her, kicked her out, and never spoke to her again.  I'm much more rational (and sober) these days.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I was 13 and I cried for a good 5 minutes.
> ...





That's what you call being a _baseball fan_ right there!

I like it


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 8, 2010)

Still waiting to see who NY gets to play LF.

Posednik signed with the Royals today.

Rumor is Damon was oddered a ONE YEAR deal at only 6 million.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, Damon is done in NY.

Yankees sign Randy Winn to a one year deal to play LF.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 27, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Well, Damon is done in NY.
> 
> Yankees sign Randy Winn to a one year deal to play LF.



The offered Damon 2 years 14 mil.  He turned it down.  What a dumbass.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 28, 2010)

Johnny will probaly have to accept an invite to spring training from some team now.
Classic example of greed clouding judgement.


----------



## elvis (Jan 28, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Johnny will probaly have to accept an invite to spring training from some team now.
> Classic example of greed clouding judgement.



what position does Nick Johnson play?  what about granderson?


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 28, 2010)

elvis said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Johnny will probaly have to accept an invite to spring training from some team now.
> ...



Nick Johnson will DH and Granderson will play CF I believe.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 28, 2010)

Yep, both are correct.

Nick will play 1B on the few days they give Tex an off or DH day.

Granderson is the CF and Winn will play LF.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 29, 2010)

You guys got a gem in Randy Winn, I think.  He's a good player.

Pitchers and catchers in about 3 weeks, boys and girls!


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice pickup for 2 million.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 29, 2010)

You gotta love baseball season, it's only off for just enough time to catch the exciting part of football season, and then as soon as football is done, baseball is right back again!


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 29, 2010)

Its already been too long.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Feb 1, 2010)

seems like Mauer is on the verge of signing a 10 year contract with the Twins

Details to follow I suppose.  In the 200 million dollar range you would have to believe...10 years is way to long, no reason to sign someone more then 7 especially a catcher


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 1, 2010)

Andrew2382 said:


> seems like Mauer is on the verge of signing a 10 year contract with the Twins
> 
> Details to follow I suppose.  In the 200 million dollar range you would have to believe...10 years is way to long, no reason to sign someone more then 7 especially a catcher



10 years is insane!  

I do, however, admire Mauer's loyalty and desire to dance with the one who brought him there.  You don't see enough of that these days at all.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Feb 1, 2010)

agreed

10 years is insane


----------



## Xenophon (Feb 2, 2010)

I think its 10 years becaue Joe said 'hey, I can get more from NY in a year or so, make it worth my while to stay'.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 3, 2010)

So it's getting to be that time again, for this year's official baseball season thread.

A15 you wanna do the honors?


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 3, 2010)

Paulie said:


> So it's getting to be that time again, for this year's official baseball season thread.
> 
> A15 you wanna do the honors?



I'll cook something up over the next few days.


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 3, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > So it's getting to be that time again, for this year's official baseball season thread.
> ...



Unless one of the representatives of our reigning World Champs wants to get the party started, of course.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 3, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I already forgot who that is


----------



## Andrew2382 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ahem!!!!

I'm on it!!!!


----------



## Andrew2382 (Feb 3, 2010)

Let it be written, let it be done


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 3, 2010)

> The Detroit Tigers and Justin Verlander have agreed to an $80 million, five-year contract, a person familiar with the negotiations told The Associated Press.
> 
> The person spoke on the condition of anonymity Wednesday night because the deal had not been announced. The person said the contract could be completed as soon as Thursday.



Report: Justin Verlander, Detroit Tigers agree to five-year, $80 million contract - ESPN

If he picks up where he left off last season this is a great deal for Detroit.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Feb 3, 2010)

good deal by Detroit


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 3, 2010)

Andrew2382 said:


> good deal by Detroit



I'd much rather have Verlander at 5/80 than John Fucking Lackey at 5/85, that's for sure.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 3, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> I'd much rather have Verlander at 5/80 than John Fucking Lackey at 5/85, that's for sure.



Ack, John Lackey at 5/85 =


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 3, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd much rather have Verlander at 5/80 than John Fucking Lackey at 5/85, that's for sure.
> ...



Gotta love Theo logic ... 

He wont resign Jason Bay long term because of some imaginary problem with his knee despite every doctor who examined it saying it's fine, yet, he goes out and gives a 31 year old pitcher with a history of elbow problems, and hasn't thrown 200 innings in two years, a 5 year deal at above market value money.

Sheesh.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 3, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Gotta love Theo logic ...
> 
> He wont resign Jason Bay long term because of some imaginary problem with his knee despite every doctor who examined it saying it's fine, yet, he goes out and gives a 31 year old pitcher with a history of elbow problems, and hasn't thrown 200 innings in two years, a 5 year deal at above market value money.
> 
> Sheesh.



I'm still facepalming the fact he allowed Jason Bay to go to the Mets. I figured he would of been locked to some long-term deal insantly.


----------



## Xenophon (Feb 4, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> > The Detroit Tigers and Justin Verlander have agreed to an $80 million, five-year contract, a person familiar with the negotiations told The Associated Press.
> >
> > The person spoke on the condition of anonymity Wednesday night because the deal had not been announced. The person said the contract could be completed as soon as Thursday.
> 
> ...



They had to do it, they traded granderson to free up the money.


----------



## Xenophon (Feb 4, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Your team's defense will be 'interesting' with that pitching staff, to say the least.


----------

